# 922 recording too many events



## eggre

_Edit: turns out this is 722 behavior, as well_

Some series timers are recording more episodes than I set. For instance, I'll set an event limit of 1, and then the next time I look, my 922 has 7 episodes of that show. Anyone else see this?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

eggre said:


> This occurs intermittently. Some series timers are recording more episodes than I set. For instance, I'll set an event limit of 1, and then the next time I look, my 922 has 7 episodes of that show. Anyone else see this?


We probably need more info about the timer.

What show/channel/frequency?

A timer set to only record "new" often records things that are missing a flag-set to show new/repeat... so you end up with duplicates but that's better than the alternative, which would be the receiver skipping.

I'm also curious... what's the point of setting a series timer with an event limit of 1 anyway? Does that mean if you haven't watched this episode before the next one comes on, you want it to be deleted so you only have the most current episode?


----------



## eggre

The point of saving only one event is not wanting to save yesterday's news. For instance, I don't need 12 episodes of PTI. I'm only interested in the latest.

That was only an example, anyway. It doesn't matter whether I specify 1, 2,or 20 events; the limit is seemingly randomly ignored. There's no discernible pattern with regards to channel, new/repeat, or frequency. In fact, I've set identical timers for the same show and had one work where the other failed.

At first I thought it was only timers that I was setting with the iPad app, but I've since disproven that. 

If this isn't a common problem, I guess I've got a unique bug. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That's why more info about a specific timer would be helpful.

Lots (myself included) on this forum have talked about seeing that the Dish DVRs would record episodes that we didn't want them to record.

If you set to "new" then it hopefully records all new, but will also record any programs that are missing the data that marks the program as new.

I honestly haven't played around with the limit... I usually set things to "all" because I don't want to miss something by having the receiver make that decision. I'd rather manually delete it myself.

I will have to see if I have similar issues to yours with it ignoring the limit set... but to do that accurately it would help if I knew an example of a kind of timer that was consistently failing to behave correctly... that way if I test and get different results we might learn something.

Of course if I have a test of my own fail, that would be further confirmation of your experiences too.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I am actually heading to the "cold room" right now to see if I can mimic this. I am going to find a channel with an all day marathon and limit the recording to one event before deleting. Kind of a strange way to do it, but I think I can get it to repeat. Any information I can contract from that experiment I will immediately forward to the platform manager.

--EDIT-- Waiting for the recordings to start at this point.


----------



## [email protected] Network

One thing I noticed when I tried to setup this type of recording and limited to 1 saved. It actually only recorded one episode (the first in the guide) and the rest were skipped. Maybe I did it wrong somehow, but when I switched it to save 4, it recorded 4 (in a row). I am waiting til later today to see if those recordings from yesterday stayed and the new recordings today were skipped, or if it trashed the correct ones. This may end up being a longer experiment then I originally hoped. Just wanted to let you guys know I am still looking at it.


----------



## eggre

Thanks, Tony. I appreciate your looking into it.

I'm curious: *has anyone out there successfully used the event limit?* I've never had it affect the number of episodes retained, no matter what value I set for it. That is, I've told it to retain 1 PTI, 3 Lettermans, and 10 South Parks, and I've got 20-something episodes of each.


----------



## xplocvo

I have this same problem, except I have two 722 receivers. It happens on both, seemingly randomly. For instance, on one receiver I have a timer for Go Diego Go set to a max of 5 recordings. Just now I looked and there were 13 episodes sitting there. The timer has been set to 5 since initial creation. It is set to "All" episodes. None of the recorded episodes are set to protected, so that isn't causing the extras. 

I too use the iPad app, but I have also seen this behavior on timers not created via the app. 

The majority of my timers do work properly, it's only a handful that do this.

Edit: I should also note that when there are too many episodes recorded, none of them are duplicates. They were all unique episodes.


----------



## eggre

> They were all unique episodes.


FYI, same here. Dupe episodes are not a problem. Exceeding the specified event limit is.


----------



## azjimbo

I've got the same problem on my 922. I know it worked fine on the 622 I used to have. My example is a music video show one of the kids likes, the recorder is set to record daily @ 2 am. I've got the limit set to 5, one week's worth, but it never stops. Last I looked there were 10.


----------



## FastNOC

What i've noticed (thought I haven't researched it, just kind of noticed) is that if I change an existing timer to store only 4 episodes, but I've got 3 in the folder already? it will end up with 7 until I delete the first 3. It seems to only count what's done AFTER you set the limit and doesn't take into account what's already there.


----------



## gtal98

My 722k obeys the limits I set for it fine. I hate having 20 episodes, so I limit most of mine to 5.


----------

